# Tournament Season 2016 Discussion!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok guys, one event has already come and gone and I didn't want to let any more of the slingshot tournament season go by without having a place to discuss the events and action!
This will be the main thread for event announcements and discussion. Feel free to talk about any upcoming events!
Here are the announced events that I know of so far:

East Coast Slingshot Tournament: Alverton, PA. June 3-5
Midwest Slingshot Tournament: West Lafayette, IN. July 22-24
Bama Shootout: Steele, AL. August 26-27

Please add any upcoming events below and I will update this list.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm bummed I won't be able to attend ECST this year due a conflict with work. I will be at Bama for sure!


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Whats Bama?


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Nevermind.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Isn't there a Periscope tournament around the corner?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Isn't there a Periscope tournament around the corner?


I dunno...
I kinda meant physical tournaments. We could certainly start a Periscope Tournaments post, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello fellas? What's a periscope tournament? I'm very new to this but will be attending the east coast competition this year.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Periscope is an app that lets the user broadcast live.


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh cool. Thanks.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone know if people are pitching tents or renting hotel rooms for the event?


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Anyone know if people are pitching tents or renting hotel rooms for the event?


I was one of a few that camped at the MWST last year. Most got a hotel room and that's what I'll do this year.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I camped it last year. Nice not to have to drive off to a hotel after some beers.

SUPER stoked for this year. Hopefully can get an extra point or two over last year's score. Hoping to have a lot of loot to bring along too.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I felt the best thing about camping is your basically the first there and the last to leave. Which translates to, more to take in and experience.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> I camped it last year. Nice not to have to drive off to a hotel after some beers.
> 
> SUPER stoked for this year. Hopefully can get an extra point or two over last year's score. Hoping to have a lot of loot to bring along too.


 man that sounds fun. I would love to do that. This would be the first time i ever go so i pray everything goes well. I would love to bring slings to trade as well.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A periscope tournament had me going too.. I could imagine strapping on a head gear periscope through which you looked at the target.... I forgot the fellas use Periscope software to broadcast the event.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone traveling from ny to the tournament by vehicle?? I would love to go in for gas and stuff and make it happen. Just let me know i guess. Thanks guys


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello.

Anyone know where I can find more info on the East Coast competition? ammo allowed, size/height of target, entry fee, etc?

This and another thread without much on it is all I've been able to find.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Or does anyone know of a train that goes that way to alverton?? I would love to know more from the people who have attended.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ECST official information post:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47518-2016-ecst-event-information/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

MWST announcement post:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47798-2016-midwest-slingshot-tournament-announcement/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

With great sadness I must formerly inform my dear friends I will not be in attendance to the 2016 ECST.

This is due to the ultimate scheduling conflict and forces beyond my control.

Please think of me fondly when you are all partying the night away shooting anything that glows/floats/flies/sparkles/fizzles or shines.

Stay safe my friends. Next year we'll pick up right where we left off. :wave:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> With great sadness I must formerly inform my dear friends I will not be in attendance to the 2016 ECST.
> This is due to the ultimate scheduling conflict and forces beyond my control.
> 
> Please think of me fondly when you are all partying the night away shooting anything that glows/floats/flies/sparkles/fizzles or shines.
> ...


Nooooooooooooo!!!

We will light many matches to then light many sparklers which will then light a bunch of M80s.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> With great sadness I must formerly inform my dear friends I will not be in attendance to the 2016 ECST.
> This is due to the ultimate scheduling conflict and forces beyond my control.
> 
> Please think of me fondly when you are all partying the night away shooting anything that glows/floats/flies/sparkles/fizzles or shines.
> ...


Sorry, but no one does the ECST glowing helium circus like BTOON. Sorry you can't make it bud. Won't be the same by a long shot. See you in '17 bro.
Be well,
Angelos


----------



## Hernan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey, fellas. What's the eagle eye consist of?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I perused the competitions threads for things within sane driving distance of me.

Can anyone comment on if these are happening or not and if the date ranges are accurate? (Hours is from my location in Northern Kentucky)

Southeastern Spring Slingshot Rendevous and Tournament - March - Boonville, NC - 7 hours

North Georgia - Mid May - Canton Georgia - 7 hours

South Alabama Slingshot Association - June - Little River State Forest Campground, AL - 10 hours

ECST - early June - Alverton, PA - 6 hours

MWST - Mid July - West Lafayette, IN - 3 hours

Blue Skeen Shoot - October - Near Wise, VA - 4 hours

North Carolina Shoot - November - New River, NC - 6 hours

Swamp Stomp - November - Jacksonville, NC - 10 hours

Beanflip inquiry - Abilene, KS - 11 hours


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Swamp Stomp confirmed, Nov 5th weekend


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

So the Blue Skeen shoot is a go for this year.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/55770-biannual-blue-skeen-shoot-sept-30-oct-2/

Can anyone speak to the others on my list???


----------

